# I heard from a likely unreliable source, that dueling in Canada is legal



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Is there anything to that?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Is there anything to that?


What do you think?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Anybody particular in Canada you’re thinking about?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Don't use your cap and ball revolver.....


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Any volunteers to be his second?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Sure it's true. Those guys are just trying to discourage you, cause they don't want to read about your getting shot at dawn.

Like Mad Dog Tannen said in "Back to the Future, Part 3": "I do my killing before breakfast"
https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/cd74c23c-485b-441b-aa07-faf37d34108a

Amazing how much oddball stuff I can remember, yet I have to order another case of coffee cups because I can't remember where I set any of the other case of coffee cups I ordered...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

while it is possible that it was never taken off the books , doubtful

and since they would have to have a pistol permit that only allows for transportation to and from the range and competition. they would be stuck unable to transport to a duel as it is not allowed by their pistol permit.

Canada also has a very strong conviction when it comes to protecting criminals , even if a masked man is beating down your door and you go to your gun box and unlock your shotgun , then go to your ammunition box and unlock it and load your shotgun with 3 rounds of coyote loads , then take up shelter behind your barricaded furniture , when the masked home invader gets through the door you warn him then fire a shot center mass , you can expect to have your gun taken , loose your privilege to own one and if you are a 13 year old boy maybe stay out of jail. and the prosecution in your case will want to know why you didn't flee the house and wait for the police to arrive.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Used to like to watch that Canadian cop show, Rookie Blue.
IF
I were so inclined, my C&B would work just like it always has, BUT, after 25yrs in the SCA, I could work well with swords also.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Is there anything to that?


Why do you need to know....Got someone in mind?


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes, it is legal. 

Some posters here are confusing it with 'dualing' which was outlawed in 1704. That was the practice of doubling up of wagon wheels and sled runners which made canoe cargo delivery obsolete in cold weather. It was the Snow Shoe Union that led Hudson Bay Company past the bitter battles that nobody heard about for the most part. 

Always use your best judgement then reevaluate.


----------



## Nom_de_Plume (Feb 12, 2017)

https://www.kelownanow.com/news/new...gal_to_challenge_someone_to_a_duel_in_Canada/


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

It is only good for one event


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Some of the other laws they repealed are hilarious.

_Duelling wasn’t the only oddball amendment to Canada’s criminal justice system. Some of the other repealed Criminal Code offences include:

_

_Advertising a reward for the return of stolen property “no questions asked” (section 143);_
_Possessing, printing, distributing or publishing crime comics (paragraph 163(1)(b));_
_Publishing blasphemous libel (section 296);_
_Fraudulently pretending to practise witchcraft (section 365); and,_
_Issuing trading stamps (section 427)._
So you had to ask questions if you offered a reward for the return of stolen property?
Darn it, no more black market in Batman comics.
So now you can publish libel that contradicts religious teachings? 
Before the repeal you could only practice actual witchcraft.
I don't think the last one matters. I don't see a resurgence in Gold Bond stamps.

As far as duelling, since guns are almost banned in Canada a duel is a lot less likely to be lethal. Knives at 20 paces just doesn't cut it. (pun intended)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nimrod said:


> So you had to ask questions if you offered a reward for the return of stolen property?


Such an offer is incentive for people to steal more in hopes of getting the rewards.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

well after a duel ---they cant prosecute both parties --unless they both miss their shot


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Missing, was apparently highly likely, and likely caused a duel to end by both agreeing there need not be another go round. I imagine that most surviving duelests realized that although the ball missed, they had no idea by how far it missed, and maybe they assessed quickly, their luck in the past and quickly decided to be and let be.
I imagine, if I slandered a guy by being caught with his wife, and he challenged me to a duel, and we both missed, Id quickly realize that there were other women in the world, WHO WERE NOT MARRIED, and he might realize that catching her, One Night in Bangkok, wasn't so alful enough bad to maybe buck another ball lol.


----------

